# CORRUPTED PHOTOS: Explorer shows previews but .jpgs wont open



## riffdex (Mar 13, 2010)

I have a folder full of .jpg images that are seemingly corrupted. The preview for the images shows up accurately in windows explorer, however they cannot be opened by Windows. I get the message "Windows Photo Viewer can't open this picture because the file appears to be damaged, corrupted, or is too large". These files mean a lot to me and I was hoping to salvage them. Any ideas?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Sounds like you added pictures from a camera or phone to your computer and did not edit them first so they are too large to view. 
Try a photo editing program and reduce the size or resolution like the free IrfanView - Official Homepage - one of the most popular viewers worldwide
However, if the file is corrupted, you would need to get a copy of the original again.


----------

